# Awards



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I thought it might be fun to share any awards you may have received. Might help us to get to know each other better. It doesn't have to be slingshot related, but it can be. For instance, in the third grade I received a citation of merit for having the cleanest ears. Sister Francis Eileen passed out two Q-Tips to everyone in the class and we had six minutes to tidy both ears. She actually had an otoscope and went around to check everyone. She was most impressed with my proficiency. My secret was rubbing alcohol. I kept a small vile in my zipkit for cuts and such. I'd cuff the vile and drench one end of the Q-Tip. The other kids were working dry. I keep a sanitary ear to this day.

Who knows, we may have bashful Nobel Prize winners among us, or how about a CMH? It's okay to be proud for 21 minutes a day, sayeth somebody...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow. Didn't realize the proposed filter was so stringent. Poor guys... 

Let's expand the field to include any current attaboys or if someone smiled at you recently. It's gotta be a genuine smile though, not just an obligatory lip curl; we're looking for enamel and cheek bone elevation.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's a few of mine from my rifle, pistol club.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I've received several citations but unfortunately, none were meritorious. Mercy, the good sister had some peculiar issues. We had a phys.ed teacher in junior high who made himself a long handled paddle ... he'd lurk outside the shower room and raise a welt on a southern cheek as you emerged dripping wet. He was also the summer life guard down at the lake ... had an uncanny radar for finding and disrupting heavy petting sessions among horny teens. Everyone feared and loathed him. He looked just like the creepy 'My Pillow' guy which is why I won't buy his products.*


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've won a few Adventure Races a while back. We always did pretty well, and winning was no more fun than fourth place.

My first one was with my friend Jeff, it was a 12 he race and his first attempt. It was dubbed Michigan's Championship AR. At the end of the race, everyone was cold and wet and there was no transportation 20 miles back to the start. They said they'd mail out awards...never got one!! LOL

My second win was a winter AR, 12 hrs and it was fun. Only time I ever raced with that dude, he raced with a friend a lot and they were fast!

My last one was a team of 4 and it was a 24he race. One team came in before us but during the Orienteering section only 2 of their 4 man team went. You have to all stay together the whole time. We were debating whether to snitch but when we got in, the race director already knew. They only finished a couple minutes ahead.

Never got rich or famous but we always had fun.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've won a few Adventure Races a while back. We always did pretty well, and winning was no more fun than fourth place.

My first one was with my friend Jeff, it was a 12 he race and his first attempt. It was dubbed Michigan's Championship AR. At the end of the race, everyone was cold and wet and there was no transportation 20 miles back to the start. They said they'd mail out awards...never got one!! LOL

My second win was a winter AR, 12 hrs and it was fun. Only time I ever raced with that dude, he raced with a friend a lot and they were fast!

My last one was a team of 4 and it was a 24he race. One team came in before us but during the Orienteering section only 2 of their 4 man team went. You have to all stay together the whole time. We were debating whether to snitch but when we got in, the race director already knew. They only finished a couple minutes ahead.

Never got rich or famous but we always had fun.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

A distinguished career Mr. Weber. You could safely double your allocation of pride minutes to 42 for these achievements. The green jacket I always wanted would have been slipped on me by Jack Nicklaus...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> * Mercy, the good sister had some peculiar issues. *


Not the half of it Alfred. Catholic Church in Vegas in the 60's and 70's saw Jesuit priests working side by side with Dominican nuns. The rectory and the convent were separated by less than 400 yards. It was a cage match- all the time. issedoff:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Adventure Racing. Wasn't familiar with it, am now. Thanks DSIL.

Geez, brutal... I do a fair bit of hiking but not to the point of my heart exploding. I can't imagine a more valuable capability in a survival situation though. I doff my cap sir.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I've received several citations but unfortunately, none were meritorious. Mercy, the good sister had some peculiar issues. We had a phys.ed teacher in junior high who made himself a long handled paddle ... he'd lurk outside the shower room and raise a welt on a southern cheek as you emerged dripping wet. He was also the summer life guard down at the lake ... had an uncanny radar for finding and disrupting heavy petting sessions among horny teens. Everyone feared and loathed him. He looked just like the creepy 'My Pillow' guy which is why I won't buy his products.*


Haha! Those commercials kill me. I always knew something was off about that guy...


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I won a "no bogu(no armor)" competition in a Kendo tournament a little over a year ago. I had just started 4 months prior, after years of longing to try some sort of martial arts. Most of the other competitors were kids or newbie adults like me, but I'll take the win! Most of the Japanese kids start when they're 5 years old. When it's time to throw down, the 12 year olds are routinely taking me apart. Builds humility real fast!

*pic: definitely not me. Just for context


----------

